# I've done the unforgiveable....



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I found nine skeins of yarn (50g each) at Goodwill. I thought it was pretty, raspberry color with a bit of sparkle and fringed so the yarn when knit it had a slight furry effect. The problem: I started knitting a baby blanket with it and I hated it! The color was too bright, the fringe was just annoying and made the yarn rough to work with. I actually took the yarn off the needles, bagged it all up and threw the whole lot out! I usually pride myself on being very frugal and save everything, but I couldn't stand this yarn! Has anyone else ever done this?


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes and I felt good when I did it. That'll teach you, nasty yarn.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

If I was closer to your trash can, I would be in there looking for that bag of yarn.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> If I was closer to your trash can, I would be in there looking for that bag of yarn.


I should have posted the yarn on KP. Now I feel stupid.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Now you know why it was at Goodwill. I think I would have had to re-donate!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Apparently there was a reason that yarn ended up at Goodwill. 
I wonder if there was 10 skeins to begin with!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Many years ago I bought an afghan kit. I couldn't do the pattern to save my soul. I don't know how many times I tried. Every time I looked at it I felt guilty for spending the money and got angry at myself for not being able to figure out the pattern. After a long time of feeling this way when that kit raised it's ugly head, I just threw it out. It was such a weight off of me. I rarely waste anything either but I was so glad to see it gone. Looking back, I realize I should have donated that yarn but at the time it was my failure and I didn't want anyone to know about it. I was very young.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I've done the same thing.It was a great relief to just huck it in the trash!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That should have been chuck it in the trash but you all get the idea.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

beejay said:


> That should have been chuck it in the trash but you all get the idea.


I kind of like huck. Thought maybe it was a regional expression!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I bought pompom yarn in a kit. I have arthritis and the yarn was impossible to either knit or crochet. Like you I am very frugal but after 2 months I threw it away. I was so relieved when the trash men came that I forgot the guilt!!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

When I try using yarn that I don't like, rather than throwing it away, I put it in my Goodwill box (keep one going all the time so that I'm not tempted to put stuff back away that I'd really rather get rid of). 

My other use is when I make "scrap" blankets. I always use a double strand of yarn and plain garter or stockinette stitch to make extra thick blankets for homeless projects.

A yarn that does not have a good feel doesn't seem to be as bad if I mix it with something else - acrylic or whatever - using remnants to make the blankets.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never thrown away a whole skein of yarn, but after starting a project numerous times and not being happy with either the cast on, or the first few rows have cut the yarn to that point, plus an addition yard, and tossed the whole mess with the incantation: "To hell with you, and the horse you rode in on!" Did it help with the knitting, sometimes yes, sometimes no, but I know I certainly felt better. LOL


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> I kind of like huck. Thought maybe it was a regional expression!


So did I.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't feel guilty! Sometimes we just have to do what we have to do. I've done it, too.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> Apparently there was a reason that yarn ended up at Goodwill.
> I wonder if there was 10 skeins to begin with!!


Bahaha....that's EXACTLY what I was thinking too!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Now you know why it was at Goodwill. I think I would have had to re-donate!


Ditto


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

books said:


> I should have posted the yarn on KP. Now I feel stupid.


No, no. How guilty would you feel to send a troublesome yarn to another KPer. Besides it is much more therapeutic throwing it in the bin. It totally realises the frustration.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I would have donated to back to Goodwill.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have done that. Was not happy with myself because I could not knit or crochet with the yarn. Put it in the bottom of the garbage pail so my partner would not see it. Don't tell.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Shame on you for throwing it out. Just because you didn't like it, someone else might have loved it. Look at all the negative comments on RH supersaver, or Sugar and Cream, but there are just as many that like using it.


cindye6556 said:


> Now you know why it was at Goodwill. I think I would have had to re-donate!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes. I threw out some yarn that kept breaking. I should have read the reviews about this yarn before buying it. I fell in love with the colors.


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

I enjoyed reading all you ladies yukki yarn stories, thanks for making me feel good


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I would have re donated it. Someone might like it. But that's me. I have a hard time throwing anything out if someone could use it. I donate everything to Goodwill, if they think it is trash they will throw it out. I used to donate to Salvation Army but they have closed most of their stores in our area so I donate to Goodwill.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I have trouble parting with (i.e. throwing into the trash) even three-inch lengths of yarn. There's no way I could ever toss even one skein, let alone nine! I don't pass on the nasty stuff, unless someone asks for it; I either stow it in the stash, or use it up. The hairy novelty yarns are slowly being used up in The Vegas Scarf, along with odd balls of baby or fingering yars. One down, many yet to go.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

So you have thrown away something that you hated, well it isn't a crime, so don't worry. I have done it too. I have done it with books as the charity shops didn't want them as they were only taking current best sellers, the library didn't want them and neither did any friends, so there was nothing else for them.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I was given some pom pom yarn to make a coworker a scarf. I hated that yarn and if I could have I would have tossed it. This lovely lady also gave me two extra skeins to make scarves for my daughter and I - I did throw those out!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

If no one else wants something I really do not like, tho' I cannot remember the last time that happened, I use weird leftovers to stuff little projects.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Bet the person who gave it to GW had the same problem with it. :-D


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> I've never thrown away a whole skein of yarn, but after starting a project numerous times and not being happy with either the cast on, or the first few rows have cut the yarn to that point, plus an addition yard, and tossed the whole mess with the incantation: "To hell with you, and the horse you rode in on!" Did it help with the knitting, sometimes yes, sometimes no, but I know I certainly felt better. LOL


I did this today. Worked all last night on the beginning of a blanket and something went terribly wrong and I hat to cut it of my needle


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No not yet.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I wouldn't have thrown it out, i would have re-donated it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I probably would have just put it in my stash...and never used it! What a waste that would have been!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to get rid of he stuff, ASAP and that is what is required to move on.

And some yarns really are just nasty so why pass them on to someone else.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I started a sweater once and had so much of a difficulty on it and hated the yarn so much that I cut the cord and threw IT in the trash!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Yes, I bought some yarn on line that was supposed to be a denim blue. It was acrylic and such poor quality it had lumps and snags all through it. Aargh! wish I had never bought it. Still have a bag of it left over and keep meaning to donate to Salvos store.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Don't worry about it, nobody's died, it probably wouldn't have been a good baby blanket if it was fluffy, not nice if a baby sucked it. You've confessed to us, so now you can forget about it.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

I think think you did the right thing, you spend your hard earned money on it, if you redonate it someone else will waste their hard earned money. Now if it was me and I had The receipt I'd return the unused skeins. l know my goodwill takes returns.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

Better in the garbage than a beginner getting it and giving up knitting.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't think I have ever thrown away a whole project, but I foresee the time when it would be appropriate. I will remember to use the incantation with it!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I've done it and it felt good. I've also sold it at a garage sale real cheap.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

In the whole scheme of life it does not matter...you bought the yarn, it was yours to do with as you wished. There is enough yarn in the world that these 9 skeins will never be missed! Just put it behind you as a bad experience.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Never throw out. There is someone out there who would like it. Shame you did not re donate it


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Hm. Perhaps I should donate the box of cotton chenille that's been hiding in my closet - horrible stuff.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

You just did a re-dump. Someone dumped it at Goodwill before you did.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

books said:


> I found nine skeins of yarn (50g each) at Goodwill. I thought it was pretty, raspberry color with a bit of sparkle and fringed so the yarn when knit it had a slight furry effect. The problem: I started knitting a baby blanket with it and I hated it! The color was too bright, the fringe was just annoying and made the yarn rough to work with. I actually took the yarn off the needles, bagged it all up and threw the whole lot out! I usually pride myself on being very frugal and save everything, but I couldn't stand this yarn! Has anyone else ever done this?


Here's my thought......you could have just taken it back to Goodwill, added the amount you paid to your deductible list for the IRS and let Goodwill sell it again. In fact, who knows how many time that yarn has been returned to Goodwill already. It's for a good cause! ;-)


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

I think all of us have done similar.before throwing away I usually put it away,and wait for my taste to change.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Goodwill or salvation army gets my rejects.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

I buy bundles of wool on e.bay and in charity shops. if there is anything in the bundles I don't like to knit with (hairy, chunky etc.) I put it on freecycle. there is always someone who would want it.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I don't through away yarn but I do give it to someone else, if that person wants it because if I can't knit or crochet with it or don't like the way it turns out. But if it felt good to through it away that is also ok! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Tossing it got it out of your house with no need to try to think of a way to use it. You didn't like the yarn for the baby blanket, and you didn't like the feel of the yarn at all...why would you keep it?


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Yarn Happy said:


> If I was closer to your trash can, I would be in there looking for that bag of yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> So did I.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Let's start a new KP expression! :lol:


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes! I was knitting a baby sweater with a well known yarn that can be found in big box stores - I hated it - threw away what I had used and returned the rest never to buy that yarn again - you are right - it felt so good!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sometimes you just have to get rid of he stuff, ASAP and that is what is required to move on.
> 
> And some yarns really are just nasty so why pass them on to someone else.


I agree. Life is just too short to knit with bad yarn. I would throw it out and never look back!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh too bad, I would have taken it off your hands. It sounds like perfect "fairy yarn".


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't throw the yarn away myself, but I will use it with something else and make a pet blanket with it. This way at least I feel that the money I spent on the yarn is not totally wasted. I can understand what you did though.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, I got some lovely green wool and was going to make a sweater but it just shredded as I knitted. I was so disappointed but I threw it all out!


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I didn't want anyone to be as disappointed as I was so that's why I didn't pass mine on!


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Yes and I felt good when I did it.


Amen!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I occasionally get VERY frustrated and angry at a yarn thing (I can't even give whatever it was supposed to be a name, so it is a "thing"). What I so is toss the thing into a garbage bag, put it in a corner, and in a month or two just rip out whatever was started and ball up the yarn, put the needles away, and put a twist tie on the bag. The bag then goes into the spot in the basement where I put all future donations to the church garage sale. In June, when they are taking donations, everything in the "garage sale spot" gets tossed in the trunk of my car and dropped off at the church. And the mess is GONE!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Sometimes it is just better to get rid of something. When we were cleaning out our house, I found a plastic bag in the back of the craft room closet. Opened it up and in it was a cardigan sweater I had started for my oldest son. Back, both fronts were done. Sleeves were on the needles, probably half knitted. Childs size 6. Son was 43! Pulled the sleeves off the needles to keep the needles and chucked the bag. Didn't feel the least bit sorry. 

I also threw out quite a few unfinished projects from sewing club. Realized I would never finish them. My theory is: tried it, didn't like it, wouldn't finish it, why keep it. Lesson learned. Too easy to go on the pathway of being a hoarder if you don't watch it.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Now you know why it was at Goodwill. I think I would have had to re-donate!


And I've done just that.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Just did the same thing. I had a 100% spot weight wool yarn in Amethyst. Started a shawl. Didn't like the feel of the yarn. I threw it in the trash.
The funny thing is that I made myself a sweater of the same yarn last year. I love that sweater.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Did that several years ago with a really hateful skien of bouchle. Not only was it hard to knit with, it was knotted up over ten places in the ball. Had no regrets when it went in the file 13!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Ihave. Not often but yes. Not all ideas sre good in execution.

You dont need forgiving but congratulations on valuing your
time and effort


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought some pastel acrylic yarn at an estate sale for $ .25/skein. Pretty colors for charity knitting. Started the first skein and found it was like knitting with strands of cardboard. I happily donated all 8 skeins to Goodwill.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes got some red bulky yarn that I thought would make a good kids sweater. I got half done and it was so blasted ugly I took my needles off and tossed it all in the garbage.
Ugh.! Never did that before either.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have thrown away yarn, but my excuse is when I started a project with this yarn, I pulled from the inside :thumbdown: and I pulled out a big wad of tangled yarn. Well I tried to untangle it, but after 2 hours I just made it worse. In the trash it went. Next time I am starting from the outside. What a waste!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

books said:


> I should have posted the yarn on KP. Now I feel stupid.


Sometimes it is a good thing to "clear your life" of things that things bog you down even though you paid out good money--wipe the slate clean and move on to better things.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I sure have. Sometimes it's just plain good for the soul! I figure it this way; Why pour more of my time and effort into a project I don't like and surely don't want to be remembered for.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it feels a bit empowering to "pitch" something that is irritating you. Life is too short to let yarn bother you. There are, of course, common sense limits but that "load of your back" feeling is wonderful......


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I had a lot of yarn in my stash that I knew I would NEVER use for one reason or another. Last summer I put it out for our garage sale at dirt cheap prices and it disappeared so quickly, I went back in the house and cleaned out more yarn! A few people looked through and picked out specific skeins. A mother and young daughter picked yarn so her grandma could teach her to crochet. And then a husband and wife grabbed up whatever was left to take to a senior center where members made items and sold them at a craft fair. Needless to say, the burden of keeping all that yarn was lifted and I felt great that it was going to good use.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

books said:


> I found nine skeins of yarn (50g each) at Goodwill. I thought it was pretty, raspberry color with a bit of sparkle and fringed so the yarn when knit it had a slight furry effect. The problem: I started knitting a baby blanket with it and I hated it! The color was too bright, the fringe was just annoying and made the yarn rough to work with. I actually took the yarn off the needles, bagged it all up and threw the whole lot out! I usually pride myself on being very frugal and save everything, but I couldn't stand this yarn! Has anyone else ever done this?


I would have done the same thing. If I disliked it that much, I'm sure no one else would want it.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sometimes you just have to get rid of he stuff, ASAP and that is what is required to move on.
> 
> And some yarns really are just nasty so why pass them on to someone else.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, I have.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> If I was closer to your trash can, I would be in there looking for that bag of yarn.


And I would be helping you! Give Nasty yarn to someone who can tame it. Senior centers and kinder garden teachers are some of my favorites.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Casey47 said:


> I kind of like huck. Thought maybe it was a regional expression!


We probably all assumed it was spell check or auto correct-- they do interesting things!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

yep!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I also bought a kit for an afghan, Just couldn't follow instrutions, started to think it wasn't in English. LOL. Put everything in a box ready to toss, then forgot about it. Glad I did, made 3 afghans of my own design from the yarn. Happy!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

beejay said:


> That should have been chuck it in the trash but you all get the idea.


it made me laugh.......so, GOOD job!


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

No regrets!!! I've been there! Chalk it up to another valuable life lesson... I know ... Easy for me to say eh?


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I've never thrown away a whole skein of yarn, but after starting a project numerous times and not being happy with either the cast on, or the first few rows have cut the yarn to that point, plus an addition yard, and tossed the whole mess with the incantation: "To hell with you, and the horse you rode in on!" Did it help with the knitting, sometimes yes, sometimes no, but I know I certainly felt better. LOL


Ah Cindye! A lady after my own heart with your expletive.

I too have a donation box and if there is yarn I just don't like (and there have really not been that many) it goes in the box. Perhaps someone else can deal with it.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

books said:


> I found nine skeins of yarn (50g each) at Goodwill. I thought it was pretty, raspberry color with a bit of sparkle and fringed so the yarn when knit it had a slight furry effect. The problem: I started knitting a baby blanket with it and I hated it! The color was too bright, the fringe was just annoying and made the yarn rough to work with. I actually took the yarn off the needles, bagged it all up and threw the whole lot out! I usually pride myself on being very frugal and save everything, but I couldn't stand this yarn! Has anyone else ever done this?


I've done that. Don't be sorry at not taking it back to Goodwill, you've saved another knitter from the same frustration!


----------



## Grandmac23 (Nov 16, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Grandmac23 (Nov 16, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

I've done the same thing only with plants. I got so tired of trying to keep it alive I have just dropped it into the trash... "Take that, Stupid Plant"!!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

you are absolutely not alone in this. I've done it more than once. Forget about it and keep knitting.... :-D


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

books said:


> I found nine skeins of yarn (50g each) at Goodwill. I thought it was pretty, raspberry color with a bit of sparkle and fringed so the yarn when knit it had a slight furry effect. The problem: I started knitting a baby blanket with it and I hated it! The color was too bright, the fringe was just annoying and made the yarn rough to work with. I actually took the yarn off the needles, bagged it all up and threw the whole lot out! I usually pride myself on being very frugal and save everything, but I couldn't stand this yarn! Has anyone else ever done this?


Yup & was glad I did too.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i once got knit croche thread from goodwill, when i started to crochet, it broke or ript in to little pieces. no bargain there.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It must have been really nasty yarn for you to have done that. No knitter/crocheter throws yarn away without good reason. Think no more about it I say.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't feel guilty about not re-gifting it to Goodwill. You probably saved another knitter from all your frustration, you did a good deed.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> I kind of like huck. Thought maybe it was a regional expression!


So did I. I think it's a great word. Now, when could I use it? :wink: :wink:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

kathimc said:


> I've done the same thing only with plants. I got so tired of trying to keep it alive I have just dropped it into the trash... "Take that, Stupid Plant"!!


My daughter chucks plants that won't grow at the top of her garden, and says "grow if you want to, I don't care"!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My daughter chucks plants that won't grow at the top of her garden, and says "grow if you want to, I don't care"!


Does that imply that if we throw away our unfinished or unwanted items they may just finish themselves?? I like the sound of that!! :lol: :roll: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My daughter chucks plants that won't grow at the top of her garden, and says "grow if you want to, I don't care"!


LOL! I tell mine when I plant them, grow if you want, die if you want. You die I'll cart my butt down to the nursery and buy one just like ya, only better!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I scored a ball of cashmere at Goodwill this afternoon for fifty cents! I actually got a whole bag full of yarn for ten dollars! I feel very luck to have gotten it.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I did it to some boucle yarn that I hated to work with. I asked a couple of my friends who knit or crochet if they wanted it and they declined because they had tried similar and hated it, so out it went. I couldn't even give it away.

Karen


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't they call that "eyelash" yarn? I had some Hayfield yarn that had sticky out strings...most annoying to work with...sold it on ebay...very quickly!!


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> If I was closer to your trash can, I would be in there looking for that bag of yarn.


So would I! You could have sold it several times over here.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I think re-donation is the best thing to do when you make a mistook with yarn. 
The yarn you hate will be the very thing somebody else will love. :!:


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> If I was closer to your trash can, I would be in there looking for that bag of yarn.


Ditto! :lol:


----------



## RobynAL (Feb 24, 2013)

Our knitting group was give a donation of some wool and one of our ladies took some of it home to knit with only to discover that it kept breaking so she brought in the following week to show us and then it went into the trash can. Also I think it was last year the same thing happened to me with some yarn that had been donated only mine fell apart. So you are not the only one to do this.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I totally agree, into the garbage can!!! You would not want to pass this on to someone-else. I have a couple of balls of wool ready to go out myself, tried to knit it and hated it.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Be Real.....it's Yarn!! .... It's o.k. Be happy !!


----------



## Mirjam (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh yes, I know how you felt! I would have done exacttly the same!


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

Someone else may have loved it, but it is totally not worth the clutter and stress of it sitting around waiting for that person to come find it. 
I say that because if I were to stick it in the donate box, it may be months before it finds itself at the thrift store. If you don't love it, be rid of it and don't give it another thought.  (I do donate stuff, it just takes a long time for me to get it there, since we live in the middle of nowhere.)


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, and doesn't it give you a wonderful feeling?


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

beejay said:


> That should have been chuck it in the trash but you all get the idea.


No - from now on for me it is "huck it".


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

If you gave it to the Goodwill store, you would just be passing on your awful experience and guilty feelings. I wonder how many times that "Yarn from Hell" has been re-donated? So good job! You should have stomped on it too!!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

The only yarn I ever threw out was chenille. HATE IT. My WIP had all kinds of loops where they did not belong. 
I am trying to become a more selective yarn buyer.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, if you hated it; I probably would have also. So, as Julesintahoe said, "Don't feel guilty."


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Now you know why it was at Goodwill. I think I would have had to re-donate!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Gosh, I didn't know you could just throw yarn out. LOL


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't have thrown it out, but give it to someone else that knits. Who knows, they might like it.


----------



## Donna429 (Jun 13, 2013)

KittyMomma said:


> Sometimes it is just better to get rid of something. When we were cleaning out our house, I found a plastic bag in the back of the craft room closet. Opened it up and in it was a cardigan sweater I had started for my oldest son. Back, both fronts were done. Sleeves were on the needles, probably half knitted. Childs size 6. Son was 43! Pulled the sleeves off the needles to keep the needles and chucked the bag. Didn't feel the least bit sorry.
> 
> I also threw out quite a few unfinished projects from sewing club. Realized I would never finish them. My theory is: tried it, didn't like it, wouldn't finish it, why keep it. Lesson learned. Too easy to go on the pathway of being a hoarder if you don't watch it.


LOL When I was much younger, I bought an expensive silk yarn and knitter a simpler version of a long fisherman type sweater. Ended up being way to big for me. It sat in a bag for years, all knitted but in pieces. Couldn't bring myself to sew it up. Anyway, I thought I couldn't reuse the yarn so I tossed. I rarely think about it. I have other things to worry about rather than stressing about something that can't be undone.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

burgher said:


> I would have re donated it. Someone might like it. But that's me. I have a hard time throwing anything out if someone could use it. I donate everything to Goodwill, if they think it is trash they will throw it out. I used to donate to Salvation Army but they have closed most of their stores in our area so I donate to Goodwill.


You could also donate the things you knit to churches, synagogues, shelters for battered women and women with children, and homeless shelters. They could all use them.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

JCF said:


> Ah Cindye! A lady after my own heart with your expletive.
> 
> I too have a donation box and if there is yarn I just don't like (and there have really not been that many) it goes in the box. Perhaps someone else can deal with it.


You never know - one man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Gundi2 said:


> i once got knit croche thread from goodwill, when i started to crochet, it broke or ript in to little pieces. no bargain there.


Maybe not for you, but Goodwill appreciated what you did.


----------



## SadieW34 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

